
I quit my high-paying job to follow my dream of launching a startup. Here it is. - gozman
http://theappifier.com
======
larrys
You need to move this site to a host that can handle the load today. I'm
getting timeouts and finally got the home page to load. I can't get any of the
other pages to load either.

~~~
traftonesler
Trying to reach you via e-mail -- www.wpengine.com can help with your site. We
specialize in high traffic!

~~~
larrys
You should add to your marketing more info about how you are good in handling
traffic and most importantly why. In a way that will make sense with both tech
and non tech types. (Non tech has no idea what aws is or a cdn is for
example). I've looked at your site a few times (even right now) and that isn't
the thing that stuck in my mind from your marketing. The takeaway for me was
"expert at WP" not necessarily "expert handling of traffic and here's why".
I'm not saying it's not mentioned. I just think that point has to be driven
home better.

~~~
patio11
We're (literally) working on a website refresh right now, which hits that and
other points. Sample factoid: One of the customers was on 20/20 recently and
sustained 2,500 requests per second for 15 minutes.

Boring technical details: Varnish caching, automatic load balancing, redundant
servers (beefy physical hardware to avoid poor disk performance on virtualized
systems), "Death to KeepAlive", etc.

(Ooh, it is live now: <http://wpengine.com/our-infrastructure/> )

~~~
larrys
That's great. I actually read the whole page.

I would add an additional bullet to the home page adapting a key statement
from that page where they said "sit back and be happy you're not having to do
all this yourself."

 _Why our engine never stops_

\-----------------------------

(Hey, why are we so fast, secure and scalable?)

 _Sit back and be happy that you're not having to do all this yourself_

Linked to the "our-infrastructure page".

~~~
patio11
Thanks for the suggestions. We're still in the process of updating things, but
we'll make "Compelling for non-technical users who just want things to not
break, comprehensive for technical people who want to understand we're not
snow-jobbing them." a priority.

------
marknutter
Kudos to you for following your dream, but I do have to say I'm fully against
making it easier for people to move that which should stay on the web to
native apps. We have web browsers for a reason.

~~~
gozman
hey mark!

it was strange to me too at first, but we built it in response to the fact
that we kept on getting asked about getting onto the "app store" by small
business owners who were going digital and building Wordpress sites. Everyone
wants an app nowadays - so we're filling a niche.

In the end, browsers are great but mobile safari doesn't yet let you have
access to everything you can get in Cocoa. We want to open those features up
to anyone with a Wordpress site.

Mike

~~~
huhtenberg
> _Everyone wants an app nowadays_

Every _merchant_ wants an app, but their customers couldn't care less. Not
that it affects your business model in any way.

~~~
jordanmessina
I feel like everyone with content on the Internet wants an app. My old co-
founder wasted about 3 months worth of time talking with an Obj-C dev and
drawing screens because he was obsessed with having an iPhone app. His proof
that we needed it? Every time someone saw our icon on his iPhone (which just
launched our site in Safari) they'd ask if we actually had an app. These
people wouldn't even use our site in the first place, I'm not sure what made
him think they'd use an iPhone app instead, yet he was dead set on getting one
into the app store.

------
dan1234
Have you run this past Apple with regards to their App Store approval policy?
I'd be worried about clause 2.12:

"2.12 Apps that are not very useful, are simply web sites bundled as apps, or
do not provide any lasting entertainment value may be rejected"

~~~
epoxyhockey
This is a very legitimate concern. As an app developer who has had an app
rejected 6 months ago on similar grounds (section 10.6), it is something that
should be tested. Upon my app being rejected, I added things like push
notifications and it still got rejected for the original reason.

For your reference this was the complete description of the rejection:

=======

10.6

We found the user interface of your app is not of sufficient quality to be
appropriate for the App Store. Apps that provide a poor user experience are
not in compliance with the App Store Review Guidelines.

Specifically, we noticed your app does not take advantage of the iOS platform.
It would be appropriate to add iOS specific UI and functionality.

Please evaluate whether you can make the necessary revisions to improve the
user experience of your app.

Alternatively, you may wish to consider building a web app using HTML5. HTML5
is the major new version of HTML and enables audio and video to play natively
in the browser without requiring proprietary plug-ins. Using HTML5, web apps
look and behave like native iPhone and iPad apps, and using HTML5's Offline
Application Cache, your web apps work even when the device is offline. With
web apps, you have flexibility to deliver as much or as little functionality
as you desire.

If you wish to build an HTML5 web app, you can do so and distribute it
directly from your web site. It is not appropriate to resubmit an HTML5 web
app to the App Store.

To get started with iPhone or iPad web apps, please review Getting Started
with iPhone Web Apps.

For a description of the HTML elements and attributes you can use in Safari on
iPhone, check out Safari HTML Reference: Introduction.

------
BigCanOfTuna
Nice idea. I'd be interested to know (and if you're willing to share with the
community):

1\. What was your job.

2\. How much did you get paid.

3\. How much savings(runway) do you have to support this product.

Thanks!

~~~
gozman
1\. I was a software engineer that got an MBA and was doing management
consulting. 2\. Over 80k / year 3\. My runway is private, but we financed
ourselves by taking on short-term iOS/Wordpress dev/design consulting gigs to
stay fed.

~~~
alphamale3000
Since when is 80k / year "high-paying"? Hopefully the per diems were high
enough to compensate the salary level.

~~~
toddmorey
Whoa. Let's not forget that 80k/year puts a person among the top 0.78% richest
people in the world. [1] Just offering a bit of perspective.

[1] <http://www.globalrichlist.com/how.html>

------
sumukh1
It's a cool idea with a few players in the field. Did a quick check on a WP
Blog and the application sandbox keeps crashing.

I only have two concerns. You are entirely at the mercy of Apple with this
product. There isn't too much customization available so Apple may at some
point decide to reject your customers apps. A lifetime membership might not
help without the code for customization if you ever go offline. The second is
the other players in here. I think people are going to want a lot more
customization.

Either way, you've selected a market with a lot of demand. WPTouch and
<http://www.wiziapp.com/> are the main competitors I can think of. (WPTouch
built into an app of course)

------
delosfuegos
Genius, I'd invest all my money into this idea. From a marketing perspective:

1\. big market (a lot of wordpress sites run by small & medium businesses that
would love an easy and cheap app) 2\. practically sells itself (costs, ease of
use, service) 3\. if possible try to roll it out both ways (drupal and
android)

Questions:

1\. What about more complex and altered WP sites? 2\. What will your to-market
strategy be? More specifically: target customer

Again, a great idea and a very good feel for what the market needs.
Congratulations!

------
magsafe
Interesting idea, but can't get it to work. I created a test account and added
2 WordPress blogs to it: TechCrunch and the official Wordpress blog
(<http://wordpress.org/news/>). Went through the steps, downloaded the sandbox
app on my iPhone 4S and tried to preview them. App instantly crashes when
loading both sites. Is it just that these blogs don't have the required JSON
plugins (possible)? Or is it that they have too much content for Appifier to
handle? Either way, an abrupt crash doesn't inspire confidence. Do you have
any sample blogs we can try to test this with?

~~~
gozman
Sorry Magsafe, you need to have JSON API installed. This is written on the
site.

~~~
magsafe
My point was the app should never crash, for whatever reason. You need to
handle failures gracefully.

~~~
JulianMiller520
(read as: this toaster didn't fail gracefully when i tossed it in the tub)

------
arpit
For those having trouble with the site, I ended up looking at Google's cached
copy and then finding the walkthrough youtube video that you can watch here:
<http://www.youtube.com/embed/QkwDDB0I5_g?autoplay=1>

~~~
city41
That video is really well done. The product looks slick too. I do wonder how
much demand there is to read individual blogs on an iOS device? Would an RSS
reader meet the demand better?

------
llambda
First, congratulations!

The site looks good and the product seems interesting and useful.

Unfortunately, you're getting hit hard with HN traffic being number one on the
front page currently and thus things are slow.

However I was able to load the index page and watch the introductory video.

One thing that bothers me is I clicked on your Terms of Service link and was
prompted to login: you might want to consider making as much available to
logged out users as possible and esp things like terms of service which I may
want or even need to read before signing up.

Otherwise, best of luck!

~~~
gozman
Sorry about that. We redirected all of our traffic from our marketing vps to
our appserver (heroku) to handle the load. Check back tomorrow for the terms
or send us an email.

------
underwater
I don't want to knock your product, because I know site owners will love it,
but does anyone actually like and use these simple apps that wrap a website?

~~~
dangrossman
Yes. I do, for one. For a site you like to use every day, being able to just
tap and swipe to get to everything is so much better than constantly pinch
zooming, aiming for little links, waiting for the page to load, pinch zooming,
aiming for little links, etc. of a website.

~~~
dwynings
_of a website._

Of a non-mobile optimized website.

------
jramphis
Congratulations on the move to startup life! Great looking website and nice
user experience for publishing.

Posting the service on HN is one of those things I wish I had thought of a few
months ago, I still have a lot to learn - thankfully a friend sent me this
link since he knew what we were doing. TainoApp (<http://gettainoapp.com>)
does all that (Wordpress to native iOS app), plus full platform support for
Windows Phone 7, and Android (wrapping up Blackberry and MeeGo support as of
this posting) you can see it at work here - <http://goo.gl/nuZcm>. So far, it
seems we're the only ones that can do Windows Phone 7 - hopefully someone in
the community can point out other projects we haven't heard from that already
does it, so that we can continue learning from others.

We have the tech specs ready for implementing support for most of the CMSs out
there (Tumblr, Posterous, and others including Tresite - heavily used in
latinamerica), but decided to focus on Wordpress installs first since the
install base was larger we were able to churn out an mvp faster since we were
more familiar with the wp architecture.

Our focus had been on engaging one on one with customers and quietly testing
out different revenue models - but this kind of torrent of feedback would have
been truly welcome. It wasn't until the start of the new year that we decided
to test an introductory offer for the platform - aimed at the latinamerican
market first (it's google translate friendly - <http://goo.gl/Y5JZL>). I felt
we were missing a lot of the features I wanted, so I held back from doing a
public push to get feedback - that was a big mistake. Seeing everyone's
comments for Appifier has been an uplifting experience - so keep at it!!! One
of the toughest things I've felt is being out there and being open to scrutiny
by other startups. Maybe we can chat sometime and talk a bit more about some
of the mistakes we've done along the way - drop me a line at jramphis at
gettainoapp dot com. Best of luck!

~~~
bosch
Don't you think you should've posted this in a seperate link? It seems like
you're trying to hang off Appifier's coattails...

------
jaipilot747
Sites that hit the homepage on HN crash so often I dream of quitting my job to
launch a startup whose sole service is to HN-proof your site </jest>

~~~
iusable
+1

~~~
iusable
I love these people who are voting me down cause I am giving positive feedback
on HN. LOL!

~~~
mike-cardwell
What feedback? All I see is "+1" ? There are upvote buttons for a reason.

~~~
iusable
Ah ok. Let the hate continue.

~~~
mike-cardwell
I downvote people who respond "+1" for the same reason that I downvote people
who respond "LOL OMG ME TWO!" To improve the signal:noise ratio. Downvoting
you was and continues to be, the correct course of action to achieve this aim.

~~~
iusable
I actually agree with you, once you bothered explaining.

------
ahmadss
Congrats on the launch. I have some feedback, but a random question for you
first - did you work at Deloitte in their S&O practice?

Now for the feedback - assuming your audience is a non-tech WordPress user,
I'm suggesting that you do A|B testing on the use of "Native App". From
experience talking to clients on the marketing team or communications team,
most don't know the difference or meaning of "native app". To them, an app is
an app is an app - native or not.

The key question that these folks care about is "will my app have a custom
icon that represents my brand", "can i submit to the app store", and "will my
customer see this icon on their iPhone once they download it?".

So, my hypothesis is that if you strip "native app" from your copy (all of
your copy) and just focus "custom app", "custom icons", "app store
submission", "WordPress to iPhone", your target audience won't miss a beat and
won't blink at "native app".

If you end up testing this out doing A/B tests or user research, I'd love to
hear the results.

------
dholowiski
Cool! I will be using such a service several times this year. Honest question
- what makes your service more special than the other services out there that
claim to do the same thing?

P.S. I do like the one time charge option... I haven't seen many that have
that as an ooption.

~~~
gozman
Thanks dholowiski!

Here's a few ways that we stand out: * Our apps can be distributed on the app
store like all other native iOS apps. You can even charge for these apps and
we won't take a penny. * We support push notifications. You can send messages
to users of an app as long as they have it installed on their phone. * All
content is available offline, even when the phone is in airplane mode. * Our
architechture opens up the possibility of more interesting native features
(text-to-speech among other things) * You can preview your app on your phone
and get a really good feel for how it will look and operate once deployed. *
When your app is deployed, you can change its parameters and branding at any
time. Changes are updated across your installed base instantly.

------
itmag
Do you include the WP markup in your generated app? Or do you transform the
markup into Objective-C code (so no HTML/CSS included in the app)? The latter
would be much harder to implement I think.

------
jeffcouturier
I'm not sure I see the benefit of converting a website into a pseudo-app, then
charging for that app. Users would effectively be paying for the wrapper when
the same content is available without charge via a browser. I realize this
happens all the time and there are a plethora of site shortcuts-as-apps in the
app store, but the fact that they are abundant doesn't make the practice any
better.

I'm honestly curious about the use cases for this and what extra value this
provides for the user over using the website in a browser.

~~~
dangrossman
The site owner wouldn't have to charge for the app (unless I missed
something). They just now have a native app for their website. Native app
interaction speed and offline use are obvious advantages over using the blog
in the mobile browser, so there's definitely value here. And the number of
WordPress sites is so huge (over 70 million) that there's undoubtedly a market
for this.

~~~
jeffcouturier
Unless the app auto-updates its content to be sure it is always in sync with
the website, having native app speed and offline use grows increasingly less
desirable the farther out you get from the date the app was created. For
Wordpress sites one would expect new content daily. If Appifier pulls content
and makes it all available offline that's great, until/unless the site being
"appified" has new content. Will the app re-roll itself to incorporate that
new content for offline and/or native access? If not then an appified site is
useless the moment the app is generated.

I’m not questioning whether there is a market for this. I’m questioning the
purpose and value to the user if it’s really nothing more than a snapshot of a
dynamic site or just a site shortcut.

~~~
djb_hackernews
You should check out the site when its back up, obviously the app auto updates
when new content is published.

It works because you have to install a plugin in your WP blog, which
presumably has WP publish/edit hooks etc which notifies an Appifier service,
which then pushes to the apps, making sure all content is up to date and
available offline. It's a pretty popular, if not the only, design for content
surfacing apps.

~~~
justincormack
It is actually not obvious. Now the site is back up I can't find anything that
explains how updates are handled, or how offline works. For all I can tell the
plugin might just be to build the app... I hope you are right as that is more
useful. Some explanation would be good...

------
tehwalrus
This is awesome, I know loads of people who will use this, including me if I
ever have time! A couple of questions though:

How does payment/subscription work? Is there a limit to the number of apps you
can publish under the monthly plan, or is there a cost per app and then a
monthly fee for the analytics and push? Is there a nice user interface for
push? Where can I see a demo of it all in operation (the management of an app
that's out there)? :)

------
shad0wfax
Congratulations! I am sure its a proud moment after taking the big step in
life :).

A nice concept as well (btw, the hackernews effect is slowing down/timing out
your site).

On a tangential note (maybe), are you also liking running the startup (a
company)? I am sure developing the product would have been an awesome
experience, but when it comes to manage and run the company it calls for
something else. How are you liking that?

------
paisible
Go Montreal ! :) Slight issue though - I created an app, says everything went
well, downloaded the sandbox, but nothing appears under "My projects". Does it
take time to update ? Also, "Push composer" and "Analytics" in my admin panel
link to "#". Are these just placeholder links to let users know that the
functionality is coming ? Good job on shipping the product !

~~~
mtw
go mtl!

------
barce
How is this app different one WPTouch which also turns your WordPress into
something iPhone friendly: <http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/wptouch/> I
know you turn the site into a native app, but WPTouch works just fine with
HTML and CSS. Is there something I'm missing?

~~~
eli
WPTouch doesn't put you in the app store, it just makes your site usable from
a mobile browser.

~~~
sumukh1
You can wrap WPTouch into a native app with a little bit of work. The selling
point for this service that there is little to no effort for anyone involved
to get the native app submitted and with support for push notifications.

------
jusob
<http://mobilito.net/>, the free website I launched this week
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3419941>), could help you to promote the
app: show users how their website looks awful/unusable on mobiles currently.

------
agentgt
At what point is it okay to post you have started a new website / business on
hacker news?

Here goes my karma. Since we are doing shameless plugs here are my two (and
yes I quit very high paying jobs ... 1.5~2 times more than @gozman ...):

<http://snaphop.com>

<http://evocatus.com>

~~~
lucaspiller
Good stuff, but I'm a bit confused by what SnapHop is. From the landing page
it sounds like you are an agency, but you talk about a platform. What exactly
(i.e. not marketing speak) does the platform let me do? Where can I see it in
action?

~~~
agentgt
Signup an see! I'll upgrade your account also for free and give you SMS if you
blog about us. Yes we need a better video somewhere. We kind of went the
enterprise route as our competitor did (<http://44doors.com>) where showing
less unfortunately pays you more.

~~~
winterchil
For what it's worth "sign-up and see" is an awful response to a potential user
being confused about what your service does.

I think you should consider changing your landing page to make it explicit how
you can help local businesses. That may mean removing some of the myriad of
use cases you describe.

My $0.02, obviously feel free to ignore.

------
alanmeaney
Don't stress on missing your opportunity. Your 'How Hacker News crashed my
site' post will get just as much traffic

~~~
user24
so true.

------
ifearthenight
Would be interested to hear how you (and others) handle the transition from
salaried work to startup life...

------
phzbOx
Nice idea! I like how it's focused on wordpress and iphone (rather than turn
any website to android/iphone/etc.) Care to share some implementations details
with follow HN-ers? :) I.e. Do you have a "plugin-converter"? How do you
transform the "normal screen width" to a "mobile feeling"?

~~~
sumukh1
He's using a Native App. If you are looking for a free plugin to get a mobile
feel you should use WPTouch.

------
chatreez
The word "native" jumped out at me. I wonder, for the target users you are
aiming, if it's enough to say "...an iPhone app...". To me, it's the same
feeling as "to kill a running app". It's common for tech people to say but
doesn't have personal touch.

------
mikegreenberg
Typo: Sign up today and see just how quick and easy it can __free__! No credit
card required.

~~~
bzalasky
Lol. I caught that too, had to read it twice to make sure I didn't miss a play
on words though.

~~~
gozman
Thanks! I can't believe that slipped through!

~~~
Jem
If the Google SERPs for your site are up to date, you've also spelled
WordPress wrong in the meta description (should be uppercase P).

I know the WP guys are very passionate about their capital P:
[http://codex.wordpress.org/Function_Reference/capital_P_dang...](http://codex.wordpress.org/Function_Reference/capital_P_dangit)

:)

------
tszming
Why you are using JSON API instead of XMLRPC which is more popular and enabled
by default for some providers such as wordpress.com?

Disclaimer: I am doing similar thing and will launch soon..

~~~
designium
I guess because the app was made using:

rails c scaffold Post name:string .......

The rails scaffold default replies from controllers are html AND JSON.

------
chris123
Nice demo video, although I am not sold on the idea people want or need to
consume blogs natively on their phones. But, hey, hat tip for testing the idea
in real time :)

~~~
glanch
Fortunately for OP, it doesn't matter if people want or need to consume blogs
natively on their phones. It matters if business owners want to be able to
tell people that their business has an iPhone app. And they do.

~~~
chris123
Good point! :)

------
brainless
Very very nice concept. Would attract so many WP site owners who want to have
an app.

Please share some technical and transition stories. Also is the homepage a
little slow, or just me?

~~~
gozman
Our VPS that hosts the website seems to be on fire. However our app is up and
running just fine - <http://engine.theappifier.com>

~~~
jjoe
Do you need a beefier VPS? I can have it deployed fairly quickly. LMK (not
looking for compensation for this).

------
davidkellis
Why did you choose to form an LLC instead of a C-Corporation?

~~~
brianobush
from my personal history, LLCs are just easy, but provide many of the same
protections that a c-corp do but with less hassle. The only problem is growth
and # of founders; it is harder to provide stock options and gets complicated
during tax season when you have more than a couple founders.

------
lucian1900
Interesting.

This looks like a container similar to PhoneGap, but more specialised to some
sort of feed from the WP website, perhaps RSS.

Is there really that large a market for this sort of thing?

~~~
gozman
It's not a container at all. We leverage a plugin that provides a JSON
representation of the Wordpress site content.

We consume the JSON to display the Wordpress content within a fully native UI
and give access to all the speed, features, and benefits that a fully native
app has to offer over web or hybrid apps.

~~~
john-n
Assuming this is one of the standard JSON plugins for wordpress, be cautious
of what this may do to the main sites load. The default install can force
calls to skip the total-caching plugin most sites use, as it wont use the
cache on any request with parameters.

------
quizbiz
This is a concept that I had a lot of fun thinking about but never had the
resources to make happen. Good luck. Can't wait to be a client. Looks very
promising.

------
sidcool
Bad signs, it's slowing down. It's taking more than 20 seconds for me to load.
Scale it up, scale it up fast, buy more processing power from your host

------
ryen
Does converting a WP site to a native app really enable more "features" than,
say, WP's own mobile styling or something similarly built with HTML5?

------
billyto
I guess WP is the first step, I'd love to see this also for Other blogging
engines like blogger, posterous or tumblr.

------
sidcool
Wish you all the very best. Make sure you scale up today, as I am going to
pitch for you wherever my reach is.

------
svalley
Your dream was to write software to reformat Wordpress generated HTML so it
can fit on an iPhone screen?

------
bsenftner
How do you handle the random WP plugn?

------
gesman
WPtouch == 90% bang for $0 bucks + 1 minute time investment. TheAppifier's
nativization of blogs has its niche: \- for blogs that has large, religious,
passionate following. \- for marketing departments who love to announce
"immediate availability of mobile app".

It does not add any "native" functionality though - just save people from
typing URL in mobile browsers. True/false?

------
marcofucci
Nice idea. With 10K people signing up for lifetime you get 499*10K = almost 5
million, not bad!

------
robrenaud
Do you have any ballpark numbers for wordpress hits day -> expected revenue
from appifier?

------
Johnyma22
I'm one of the team at PrimaryBlogger and we would be interested in using this
:) Good work!

------
aaronblohowiak
Cool idea, but this is just going to make the signal:noise ratio in the app
store worse =(

~~~
herval
I don't feel that a lot on the app store... the sorting by relevance seems to
work well, at least in my experience.

that said, I suffer it on the Android market, where everything I search
returns a thousand different apps in random order (e.g. search for Skype
retrieves a dozen apps - some times Skype itself is not even the first result)

------
loceng
Logo suggestion: The 'f' in the font you're using can very easily be mistaken
for a T

------
runjake
gozman, you are an inspiration.

------
spung
Nice site! Glad you made the jump to follow your dreams, good luck!

------
mcs
Looks like you're coming into the same space that OnSwipe is in.

------
seenugadu
Very nice idea. Couldn't stop admiring it. Congratulations!!!

------
erkin_unlu
nicely done! i wish i could do the same, must do the same ; )

------
tobiasbischoff
risky idea. sounds good but apple just hates template-apps.

------
avallark
Congratulations on starting out on your own. Takes courage.

------
giis
nice work,pretty useful for bloggers,I believe.All the best for your
startup.Btw,How long did it take to launch this startup after you left your
previous job?

------
ryanb
This is a neat idea. Best of luck! Looks great.

------
gozman
our site is back up now. visit us at <http://theappifier.com>

------
spicyxtreme
great idea! who do you think the target market is for this? developers that
create corporate websites?

------
joshmanders
I can't get the site to load.

~~~
gozman
Our VPS is on fire - we didn't expect this kind of traffic. However our app is
on heroku and running fine : <http://engine.theappifier.com>

------
timpeterson
cool idea, looks nice, thanks for sharing

------
japanesejay
What tools did you use to convert PHP to obj-c?

------
JulianMiller520
very clever logo btw. I like the riff on the established convention.

------
theDaveB
Nice idea but you have some competition. Won't mention sites on here, played
with a identical solution a few weeks ago. Also found somewhere that is doing
a WP app for a one off charge of $17, you download source code, edit it,
compile it and submit it to the app store.

Dave

~~~
count
Competition should generally be looked at as market validation. How many
companies have competition and are doing fine?

~~~
anty
I had the exact same idea a year ago. Looked for competitors and found one
very good looking that provided this service for free, with a great website.
That's why I didn't develop it. I hope there's enough demand so that op has
success, though.

~~~
designium
I was the CEO of a startup and I spoke to people who had the same idea that I
had. They had the idea a year early but I was lunching the product.

I don't think you should stop startup up a business because there are
competitors.

Competitors don't kill you. Most entrepreneurs kill their ideas themselves.

------
gdhillon
Nicely done. does it only support blog type of web-sites are can you handle
more of custom wordpress sites as well? For example can it handle membership
type of sites where payment processing is required via CC or Paypal?

